# Gutes Java Tutorial



## Thomas Darimont (12. Dezember 2002)

Tach LeutZ!

Geht mal auf

http://www.joller-voss.ch/ndkjava/notes/

dort findet ihr eines der besten Java Tutorials, dass ich je gesehen habe!

Neben einer Einführung in die OOP mit Java findet ihr dort auch Erklärungen für komplexere Technologien wie Corba, XML, uvm....

Schauts euch mal an, es lohnt sich!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2002)

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Dezember 2002)

Danke auch von mir.

Wird zwar fast jeder kennen aber ein gutes!! Onlinebuch zu Jave gibts hier:

http://www.javatutor.de/


----------



## fasty (12. Dezember 2002)

auch sehr hilfreich:

http://www.galileocomputing.de

unter den openbooks gibt es zwei java-bücher


----------

